# Networking >  How to make my private IP address viewable on the Public Internet

## Geek_Guest

I have a surveilance software on my Lan with port no 8080, but I am unable to view it over the internet when i type http: // my ipadd/8080.
How do I make my private IP address to be seen on the public internet?
Other ideas of achieving same purpose, I want my surveillance software online realtime over the web. 

*Question asked by visitor okey nwaokenneya*

----------


## anushya

Hi,

Try http:// myipadd : 8080

First of all, if u have a private ipaddress and u want to see that on the public internet, then, ur gateway must be a public ipaddress and ip forwarding should come into pciture.
That is, say ur private ip: 192.168.1.10 and ur gateway: 44.122.1.6 which is a public ipaddress. And, the firewall rule: "Allow from internet - the 8080 traffic should be forwarded or redirected to ur lan ip(192.168.1.10)" should be added.

Type from the internet as: http:44.122.1.6:8080
The traffic from wan to lan will be redirected to ur private ip: 192.168.1.10 on port 8080 to access ur software.

May answer ur question.

----------


## Haitalk

Hi,
If you have static public IP from ISP and u install that software on that gateway system, u can use http:// YourPublicIP : 8080 to access it from internet. If you install it on a system with private IP, u need to configure IP forwarding/ mapping in Proxy or NAT. If you have dynamic IP from ISP ie. dialup, cable etc., it would be difficult as the the public IP changes frequently so that u have to check the IP each time u want to connect.

----------


## tubbyp003

Hi,

I'm having the same problem but I need to connect to my touch screen via internet. My touch screen is wired to my wireless router, if my routers IP Address is for example(192.168.1.1) and my Gateway Address is (99.99.99.9)and my touch screen is (192.168.1.2) How can I access my touch screen private ip address?

----------


## suji

> Hi,
> 
> I'm having the same problem but I need to connect to my touch screen via internet. My touch screen is wired to my wireless router, if my routers IP Address is for example(192.168.1.1) and my Gateway Address is (99.99.99.9)and my touch screen is (192.168.1.2) How can I access my touch screen private ip address?


you need to know the port you want to communicate and configure that in your router , then do the port forwarding to the 192.168.1.2 or you can add rule like range of ports for incoming or outgoing 

than from outside , you can just use your external ip address to access your home pc 

hope this helps

----------


## tubbyp003

hi, suji 

Thanks for the input, so then what would my external ip address be, based off the examples given? would I then type in the address bar via internet, my gateway ip address followed by  :Stick Out Tongue: ort number for the touch screen?
99.99.99.9:8080 will bring me to my router remotely via internet, so 99.99.99.9:1020 would bring me to my touch screen if I used 1020 as a port number for touch screen?

----------


## suji

> hi, suji 
> 
> Thanks for the input, so then what would my external ip address be, based off the examples given? would I then type in the address bar via internet, my gateway ip address followed by ort number for the touch screen?
> 99.99.99.9:8080 will bring me to my router remotely via internet, so 99.99.99.9:1020 would bring me to my touch screen if I used 1020 as a port number for touch screen?




yes.. just go to google and search What is my IP , use that IP address and the port needed in the same way you would access within the network , port can communicate, now you need to configure your app in ipad with same port

----------


## tubbyp003

so I haven't tried yet but is there any way to type in the gateway ip address plus the private ip address for the touch screen, will this allow me to access it too?

----------


## suji

if you are in the home wireless or network.. you use private ip, otherwise public ip

----------


## tubbyp003

I think I understand, could you give me an example of what to type into the address bar both at home and or away from home?

Thanks a lot you are being a big help!!

----------


## suji

Internal: 192.168.1.2-port  -  you don't need to change router setting to allow the port
External : 99.99.99.99-port - you need to add the port in router settings

it depends on your app what url to use , it may or may not include the port number 

hope this helps

----------


## tubbyp003

I've tried to do both but didn't work?? Any help?

----------


## tubbyp003

99.99.99.99-8080  this is an example of what I typed into the address bar via internet but no connection. when it ask me for a port on my touch screen I put 53 is this correct the way that I typed it into the address bar? I can connect to my routers setting through 99.99.99.99:7980 and it works, why is that?

----------


## suji

port numbers will be all the time with column :  only  .. give the url format that works internally.  if it works 99.99.99.99:7980, then all you need to do is change the IP address to public ip after opening the port

----------


## aks020

> Hi,
> 
> First of all, if u have a private ipaddress and u want to see that on the public internet, then, ur gateway must be a public ipaddress and ip forwarding should come into pciture.
> That is, say ur private ip: 192.168.1.10 and ur gateway: 44.122.1.6 which is a public ipaddress. And, the firewall rule: "Allow from internet - the 8080 traffic should be forwarded or redirected to ur lan ip(192.168.1.10)" should be added.
> 
> Type from the internet as: http:44.122.1.6:8080
> The traffic from wan to lan will be redirected to ur private ip: 192.168.1.10 on port 8080 to access ur software.
> 
> May answer ur question.


can u give me step by step instructions
thanks for this post

----------

